# Ocean City (Maryland)



## hayser (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone ever ventured to the above city?

Thinking strongly of heading there for summer 2006 to sample life in the states, do a bit of work etc...

A few mates were there in 04 and have nothing but good things to say. Anymore stories   

Cheers


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't even fucking think about it. Small US resort towns suck balls. It would be like going to Skegness for the summer to "sample life in Britain". If you are going to "sample life in the states" go somewhere good. Obvious examples include New York or San Francisco, but there are some great other placed to go including Nashville.


----------



## hayser (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheers Nigel, any input welcome!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 5, 2006)

On vacation days a lot of people from Baltimore go down to the ocean, hon (I wish I could do the accent properly) and that's one of the traditional destinations. You could visit Baltimore if you were there.

I never actually went there, so I can't really say much, but I can't say I'd really fancy living and working in a resort town.


----------



## rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

Baltimore is a strange place. a bit scary but then the mighty Orioles are there! and DC aint too far- which might be a bad thing for many.


----------



## mhendo (Jan 7, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> Baltimore is a strange place. a bit scary but then the mighty Orioles are there!


I'm not sure that "mighty" is the proper adjective to describe the Orioles, at least not over recent years. I've lived in Baltimore for six baseball seasons, and the Orioles have not broken .500 in a single one of them.

I'm not a huge fan of places like Ocean City, at least not to live. They're fine to visit for a day in the summer, but once you get past the usual tourist stuff there's not a great deal to do. I certainly wouldn't choose it as a place to live if i were coming to sample the United States. 

Still, if you have a job lined up already or something then go right ahead. It's close to Washington, Baltimore, and Philadelphia, and only a few hours from New Yor. There are far worse places you could be.


----------



## D (Jan 8, 2006)

I lived in DC and I've never even heard of Ocean City.

So, um, there you go.

Go west, young pioneer.

San Francisco is the bee's knees.


----------



## rennie (Jan 9, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that "mighty" is the proper adjective to describe the Orioles, at least not over recent years. I've lived in Baltimore for six baseball seasons, and the Orioles have not broken .500 in a single one of them.



I know.


----------

